# Sonntag 23.11.03



## Medo (20. November 2003)

hallo boardi's
wer hat denn mal wieder lust auf WH oder DD?
vielleicht das deichkind mit seinem BB?


----------



## marschel (20. November 2003)

welcome Medo.....

Würde gern, bin aber auswärts unterwegs,......bin Morgen da....JUHU....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2003)

willkommen an Board Medo......
schönes Avatar....
kann es sein, dass ich das kenne ??? :r


----------



## marioschreiber (20. November 2003)

Ja Vossi, und das obwohl du den "rechtsklick" deaktiviert hast


----------



## Maddin (20. November 2003)

Hallo Medo, willkommen an Board! Wechsel am besten mal dein Avatar aus  

@Mario
Rechtsklick deaktiviert, aber mit WinXP brauchst du nur mit der Maus auf ein Bild zeigen und es erscheint automatisch ein kleines Menü und du kannst das Bild speichern :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2003)

...#d ... ob nu mit oder ohne XP.... wenn Du etwas haben willst, dann bekommst Du es ... trotz Sperre... ist leider nun mal so 
aber unser abgebildeter Zwergpirat wird da sicher noch etwas zu sagen :q  Schliesslich wird hier seine Peron abgebildet.... :q 
Schickt Ihn über die Planke


----------



## marioschreiber (21. November 2003)

Nun macht ihm mal keine Angst!
Wir sind doch eigendlich alle gaaaaanz nett hier!

@Medo: Das Du das Avatarbild ausgerechnet von Dorschdigglers HP "geborgt" hast ist halt dumm gelaufen.
Am besten du wechselst das aus. Nicht das Du jetzt nichtmehr hier im Board postest, denn da würdest du echt was verpassen!

Ach ja, WILLKOMMEN an Board !

P.S.: Sonntag kann ich leider nicht !


----------



## Truttafriend (21. November 2003)

Willkommen an Board#h 

Das mit dem Avatar ist ja ne Kleinigkeit
Schade, Sonntag bin ich schon zum Zanderfischen. Aber einen anderen Termin finden wir bestimmt mal. Ich wünsch dir tight lines für deine sessions#6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. November 2003)

Warum sagt Dorschdiggler das nicht selber??
Habt ihr jetzt schon eure eigenen Sprecher??  :q :q :q 

...hmmm... wen könnt ich mir denn mal aussuchen? :m  #h


----------



## Norwegenprofi (21. November 2003)

Alles Absprache. 

Gekonnte Schleichwerbung für Dorschdigglers HP. :q  

Aber super Seite, mit noch besseren Bildern. #r #6


----------



## Medo (21. November 2003)

*Geborgtes Avatar vom Dorschdiggler*

Sorry Dorschdiggler, sorry Boardy's,

ich hab das Avatar leider von jemandem bekommen ohne
wissen der Quelle.
Habe also ausversehen das Bild vom Dorschdiggler geborgt.
Hab jetzt auch mal Seine HP angesehen und Respekt !

Sorry nochmals


----------



## Deichkind (21. November 2003)

@ medo
na digger, wie geit dir dat? hat du dich in der letzten zeit ordentlich besackt? werde morgen mit 2 anderen boardies auf jeden fall aufm wasser sein. leider kann ich noch nicht genau sagen wohin wir fahren – is windabhängig!


----------



## Deichkind (21. November 2003)

nachtrag: du hast ja nach dem sonntag gefragt. da werde ich auch ans wasser fahren. schick mir doch deine handynummer als pn und vielleicht kriegen wir das sonntag hin!


----------



## marioschreiber (21. November 2003)

@Mike: 
Sicher kann P.U.C.K. das selber!
Ich wollte hier nur etwas die schärfe rausnehmen.
Im Board ist die letzte Zeit schon genug "dicke Luft" gewesen, da möchte ich das in diesem Forum nicht auch haben!!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. November 2003)

so der Reihe nach...ist für Alle was dabei :q 


> Nun macht ihm mal keine Angst


 ...ich hoffe nicht , dass ich das gemacht habe..... wenn ja - war nicht meine Absicht  


> Sonntag bin ich schon zum Zanderfischen


 ;+ ;+ 
was'n mit Dir los Tim :q 


> Habt ihr jetzt schon eure eigenen Sprecher


...sieht ja fast so aus Mike.....:q .... ich wollte einfach mal abwarten .....





> Gekonnte Schleichwerbung für Dorschdigglers HP


 ..hat doch gut gewirkt - oder ?? Jungs dat Bier is Euch sicher :m 



> Sorry Dorschdiggler, sorry Boardy's


 .... kein Problem, kann Dir gerne ein pssendes Bildchen zumailen...sach Bescheid....#h 





> vielleicht kriegen wir das sonntag hin


 ...... Sonntach bin ich auf jeden Fall recht früh auf den Beinen...was sagt der Windgott ??...Vielleicht wieder ein kleines Treffen...



> Ich wollte hier nur etwas die schärfe rausnehmen


 .....Okay...entschuldigung für "Schickt Ihn über die Planke".... war nich so gemeint Medo :q 

Fällt mir noch was ein ??
Ja klar....umziehen, und ab ins Stadion...#h


----------



## Zwergpirat (21. November 2003)

Ich weiß zwar nicht um was es hier geht;+ , 
aber ich vergebe euch allen eure Sünden#2


----------



## marioschreiber (21. November 2003)




----------



## Broesel (21. November 2003)

tja...ich kann leider auch nicht...habe Vereins-Preisskat....mal gucken, was man da so abstauben kann... 

War gestern in Weißenhaus...vom Ufer war irgendwie nichts, bis gar nix....sogar in der Dämmerung war Dorsch absolute Mangelware...:c 

Habe aber mal ein Bildchen vom Weißenhäuser Uferbereich geschossen...leider etwas "grob", aber ich mußte das Foto doch arg vergenußwurzeln, bis da was zu erkennen war...war gar nicht so einfach teils über und teils unter Wasser zu "treffen"...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. November 2003)

#6 ........mehr...mehr...mehr....erstklassige Arbeit Joerch....


----------



## Reppi (21. November 2003)

Alles haut hier auf Medo ein !!!!
Bei Karsten sagt keiner was.............das ist doch ein Bild aus meiner TV-Spielfilm...........Endspiel in Aussi-Land morgen früh    
Wann bis du morgen am Wasser ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Ace (21. November 2003)

geiles Foto Joerch#6


----------



## Medo (22. November 2003)

@ reppi

bin So. ab 7°° spätestens am Teich.
Hoffe der Wind macht mit.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. November 2003)

@ Mario

Recht haste !! :m #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. November 2003)

@ Joerch

Klasse das Foto und die Idee ansich schon.

Solltest mal die Linse oder das was mit dem Wasser als erstes in Berührung kommt, mit so einem Anti-Beschlag-Zeugs einsprühen. Gib datt extra für Unterwasserkameras.
Denn das beschlägt Dir, weil immer ein Temperaturunterschied da ist. :m #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. November 2003)

> wer hat denn mal wieder lust auf WH oder DD


 ....Auto ist soeben bepackt.... nur Bellyausrüstung...werde morgen früh an einem der beiden Plätze aufschlagen...so gegen sieben denke ich mal.... und dann will ich doch mal schauen, ob es nicht was zu erdiggeln gibt :q 
Fangbericht - oder auch "Nichtfagbericht" folgt ....  :m #h


----------



## Deichkind (23. November 2003)

moin reppi!
ich kann dir bei gelegenheit gerne mal zeigen was es heisst leute aus dem weg zu räumen! frechgrins!   

aber vielleichzt sollten wir doch lieber angeln gehen und ich bringe ne autogrammkarte von mir mit! lach!#h


----------



## Reppi (23. November 2003)

@Deichkind
Hättest im Moment genau meine Kragenweite   ; bin gerade aus Rödekro zurück........6 Std. --Null Zupfer und alles alles nur weil ich auf diesen  :r :r :r Wetterbericht gehört habe und nicht an die Küste gefahren bin........
Ich schätze mal dein Tag als Krankenpfleger war auch nicht sonderlich berauschend.........
Jetzt fehlt gleich nur noch Vossi...von wegen Ententeich und Fische ohne Ende
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

Hi Leutz.... wil Euch ja nicht ärgern...und der Ententeich kam auch erst, als ich gegen 15:00 Uhr abgehauen bin, aber bis dahin war es allererste Sahne...:q :q 
Wollt Ihr mehr ????????


----------



## Norwegenprofi (23. November 2003)

Ja, mehr wollen. #: 

@Deichkind = Eingenordet #6


----------



## Reppi (23. November 2003)

Na loooos !!!!
In DK schien die Sonne und ENTENTEICH................aber die Puffmutter hatte die Fische wohl in den anderen Teich geschmissen ( habe eine von 6kg am Galgen gesehen)......
Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

Na gut..... zuerst mal etwas positives.... es gibt die Sonne noch :q <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

...tja und dann habe ich diesen Herrn beobachtet, wie er seine Fischkisten reichlich gefüllt hat.... gerade mal soweit vom Strand, wie es noch zulässig ist.... war sogar stattliches Silber dabei..  <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

...und Ihn hier habe ich nicht über die Planke geschickt  
Wir haben uns ein paarmal umpaddelt, bis dann die Frage kam : "Bist Du Vossi ?"...tja und dann haben wir den Rest der Session gemeinsam gemacht..... Medo <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

...so und hier nun für Reppi zum richtig ärgern :q <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

Tja Uwe....und das Bild zeigt ja nicht Alles, oder nur einen Teil....es war allerdings mühsam heute.....wärste man mitgekommen :q
@ Deichkind
schade Karsten, dass Du nicht dabei sein konntest.... mir hat Dein Wunderköder gefehlt....wie geht es denn Deiner besseren Hälfte ?? Naja, bei der Pflege sicherlich vieeel besser :q :q 

Ach ja....eine kleine braune Mefo hatte ich noch und eine (ca. 55cm - Silber) wollte partout nicht in meinen Kescher.... hat sich kurz vorher mit elegantem Sprung verabschiedet... schade, aber auch so ein gemütlicher und erlebnisreicher Sonntag.....#h


----------



## Reppi (23. November 2003)

Schöööne Bilder !!!!
Da war ja wirklich alles dabei :m :m :c :c  
Ich werde nie wieder auf diesen schei.....Wetterdienst hören.......!!
Aber das nächste Wochenende (Freitag nachm.) habe ich mir bei meiner Frau schon resevieren lassen.........
VIEL Spasss beim Schlachten
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

...ich habe letztes Wochenende schon geflucht, dass ich als Strandläufer unterwegs sein musste.....Alle Wetterdienste waren sich einig, nur das Wetter wollte nicht mitspielen..... 
Nun nehme ich das Belly eben proforma mit.... wenn es geht - gut, wenn nicht - auch gut :q


----------



## Norwegenprofi (23. November 2003)

@Dorschdiggler

Na, super. Meinen Glückwunsch. Ist ja wie in Norge = Boardies treffen sich auf dem Wasser. :m  Aber Medo scheint ja auch schon was im Kescher gehabt zu haben. Und er hat gleich, dank Dir ein geiles Avatar. #6


----------



## Ace (23. November 2003)

@Vossi & Medo#6

schade um die Forelle...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

> Und er hat gleich, dank Dir ein geiles Avatar


 :q :q 





> schade um die Forelle..


   alles reine Nervensache...kenn ich doch schon  
War aber hammermässig...erst schwamm das Biest mit Mördertempo auf mich zu, so dass ich dachte die hängt schon gar nicht mehr (wer ist schneller, der an der Kurbel, oder der Fisch   ) und dann, als ich den Kescher in Position bringen will......frei nach Van Halen ... JUMP .... sah echt gut aus , leider fand ich das da aber nicht so witzig wie im Nachhinein....naja...:q


----------



## saeboe (23. November 2003)

@ Vossi 
schade ich hätte sie Dir gegönnt 
Geile Bilders....


----------



## Salmonelle (23. November 2003)

was hab ich eigentlich dieses Wochenende hier bei mir zuhause gemacht? Einmal runter in den Keller und Bellyboat gestreichelt. Ansonsten mir alle Mühe gegeben NICHT an die Küste zu denken sowie jeden Gedanken an Dorsch- und Mefodrill verdrängt.
Und jetzt? Was macht ihr nur mit mir? Warum muß ich das hier lesen? Heul...schluchz...neidneidneid.
Trotzdem Petri Heil


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. November 2003)

Richtig Horst, geht mir gaaaaanz genauso! :c 
Die Jungs da oben sacken sich den Fischgalgen voll und noch voller und unsereiner kann nicht an die Küste. :c 
Und das nächstes WE auch nicht, da iss Weihnachtsfeier angesagt von´ne Firma.  :c

*Aber* ...vom 03.12. bis zum 07.12. sind wir nochmal auf Langeland und diesmal hab ich mein BB mit!! :z :k 
Hoffentlich hält sich der Winter bis dahin noch zurück ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

> Hoffentlich hält sich der Winter bis dahin noch zurück


 ...der bleibz noch bis Januar wo er ist :q 





> in den Keller und Bellyboat gestreichelt


 ...Mensch Horst.... hättste mal.... nicht gestreichelt, sondern eingeladen...


> das nächstes WE auch nicht


 ....da ist Bindetreffen  .... aber vielleicht ja danach  
Ich hoffe ich sehe noch den Ein oder Anderen von Euch vor Weihnachten #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. November 2003)

Jau Micha ! :m 
Dann könnte man direkt noch einwenig zusammendiggeln oder mal andiggeln ....aber nicht vorbeidiggeln. :q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

> vorbeidiggeln


 ...der war gut...ich hoffe mal, dass es klappt.... 

@saboe
hatte ich glatt überlesen.......


> schade ich hätte sie Dir gegönnt


 ... hat nich sollen sein


----------



## Deichkind (24. November 2003)

@ vossi
vielleicht habe ich es ja überlesen aber was hattet ihr beiden denn in zahlen?


----------



## Medo (24. November 2003)

@ Karsten

hier nun die erwünschten Ergebnisse.
Ich hatte am Ende meines Kampftafes ( O-Boat)
eine glatte 6...

Ich meine 6x den Do und nicht einmal die Mefo.
Bei dem Wind ist es ja auch schon etwas härter für mich mit meiner alten Dame.

@ Vossi
Habe mir aber heut erst mal ne' Weste gezogen,
ich glaube dann ist alles schmerzfreier.
Nun noch ein neues BB und dann....attacke!!
Übrigens "thanks for giving "( Avatar)


----------



## Medo (24. November 2003)

@ Vossi
Meine Regierung hat was gehört von Lego!
Sag doch mal Zahlen an..


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. November 2003)

> was hattet ihr beiden denn in zahlen


 ... Zahlen ??
Alles muss man heute in Zahlen ausdrücken.....
nun gut....die Menge der sauberen würzigen Meeresluft......enorm viel...in Zahlen nicht auszudrücken....
die Zahl der Paddelschläge mitr den Flossen ...... hmmm ... im Schnitt pro Minute 100 x 7,5 Std effektive Paddelzeit...ach Scheisse...reche selber  
und was denn Spass angeht, denn kann ich nicht in Zahlen wiedergeben.... geht nicht, denn dafür fehlt es mir dann doch an wissenschaftlichem Verständnis.....
Oder meinst Du gar - ganz banal - die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische..... Nun denn : mitgenommen drei Stück.... releast..... so um und bei fünf Stück (kann auch einer mehr oder weniger gewesen sein)...wer weiss das schon....ich habe das Zählen irgendwann aufgehört..... 



> Sag doch mal Zahlen an..



und was soll denn das.. habt Ihr alle das Zahlenfieber ????
Ich schicke Dir die Bilder, die für Ebay gedacht sind.... hast Du spätestens Ende der Woche #h


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2003)

Gibt das hier irgendwo nen threat "Poet der Woche" ?????
Ich hätte da einen ganz bestimmten Anwärter   
Ich glaube ich habe auch beim letzten Mal gehört,wie er die untergehende Sonne besungen hat.........#h 
Man muß halt Eins sein mit der Natur,dann klappt das auch mit den Fischen  
Gruß Uwe


----------

